# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Video Intercom

## jago

Hola  
Looking for colour video intercom recommendations especially multi screen systems. I require 3 - 4 screens and 1 camera. 
There seems to be a bundle on the net, that look cheap but cost a bomb  ....any experiences of the brand Intelligent home, several  companies make you think that they  make it ??? :2thumbsup:

----------


## Pugs

simple camera + a modulator = any tv in the house can be the monitor...  unless you wantot the talk to said person at yor door then you will need more money and other kit

----------


## jago

Hi Pugs, 
I'm on 5 levels and want to be able to communicate with the door and each unit  as shouting doesn't work anymore well now we have walls...lol.Plus I need to hide from the inlaws when they're outside. 
I just had a email conversation with a chinese manufacturer that makes most of the ones on the net and shock of shock they will sell me a $600 one for about $100 US single unit discount for multiples. 
I'm still interested in anybodys experiences of intercoms good or bad. :2thumbsup:

----------


## AlexJ66

Hey Jago, I installed one of these Dorani ones several years ago and we love it. We have the slightly different version of this one DORV042.  
There is also a very nice 7" one here too DORV046 7 ".  
It connects to the electric gate opener, and you can join multiple screens to the one camera, so you can buzz people in through the front gate from anywhere in the house. They control up to 2 Video Door Stations via 4 Internal handsfree Video Monitors, which meets your needs of "I require 3 - 4 screens and 1 camera." perfectly  :2thumbsup:  
We shopped around all of Australia trying to find the most attractive one, and this is what we decided on. can't really recall the price sorry, but I think it was about $450.00 for 2 monitors and one doorbell/camera. I am in no way affiliated with this company, just offering some thoughts on our experience  :Smilie:

----------


## jago

Hi AlexJ66 
Thanks for the info ...that looks the ticket, can you remember how your system was wired, Cat5, Coxial, 2wire etc? :2thumbsup:

----------


## jago

> We shopped around all of Australia trying to find the most attractive one, and this is what we decided on. can't really recall the price sorry, but I think it was about $450.00 for 2 monitors and one doorbell/camera. I am in no way affiliated with this company, just offering some thoughts on our experience

  
You're certainly not affiliated  with them ...they just got back with a quote of $1400  :Doh:  you did well at $450. 
I will keep looking.
Cheers

----------


## AlexJ66

:Shock:  Is that for the 5" or 7" ones? How many screens was that for? Ours was only 2 screen, and as I said a few years ago. Maybe my memory isn't what it used to be either  :Tongue:   
It is 2 wire by the way.

----------


## jago

7" for 3 screens and a camera...anyway sourced ones from our friends in the North at $68 each for ones that are advertised here at  the cheapest $410; I'm seriously looking at becoming a reseller at these prices. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Armers

> 7" for 3 screens and a camera...anyway sourced ones from our friends in the North at $68 each for ones that are advertised here at  the cheapest $410; I'm seriously looking at becoming a reseller at these prices.

  
68 each? S hit man i'll be interested in some if  thats the price...  pm sent!

----------


## jago

PM sent back  see what you think...will get back in touch later when  less manic :2thumbsup:

----------

